# 구애받는



## 82riceballs

Hi all!
I would like to know how to use the word 구애...

I first heard it in this context:
특별히 *구애받는* 음식같은 건 없어요.

My questions are
1. Do you use 구애 in your life? If so, how?
E.g. if someone asks you if there's any type of food that you like in particular, can you say, "특별히 구애받는 음식같은 건 없어요"?

2. Is "구애*되는* 음식같은 건 없어요" also correct?
I ask, because in Naver dictionary, there seem to be a lot of examples that say 구애 되다:
사소한 일에 구애되지 마라
형식에 구애될 필요는 없다

Thanks in advance

How do you use it in your life?


----------



## malgeul91

1. Yes, I use "구애" in my life.
1-1. Some of the sentences I can think of are:
시간에 구애받지 않고 일할 수 있는 아르바이트 자리를 찾고 있어요.
제가 사소한 일에 구애돼서 중요한 점을 보지 못하고 있는 거면 어쩌죠?
1-2. Yes, you can say "특별히 구애 받는 음식 같은 건 없어요?"

2. Yes, "구애되는 음식 같은 건 없어요?" is also grammatically correct.
2-1. However it sounds a bit strange to my ears. Perhaps because of its synonym 구애(trying to win sb's love).


----------



## Rance

There are two popular usages of 구애.

    구애3 (拘礙) [구애]

    [명사] 거리끼거나 얽매임.
    [유의어] 거리낌, 방해1

    구애2 (求愛)

    [명사] 이성에게 사랑을 구함. 

*From Naver Dic.

For your examples, the first definition is used.
(As rule of thumb, if topic is about food, it's almost always first one)
If somebody asks you, 특별히 구애받는 음식이 있나여?
He's not simply asking whether you like 불고기, 떡볶이, or else.
It's about whether there is any food you can't eat, or must eat.
If you are Jewish, you can only eat Kosher food.
If you are allergic to peanuts, you must avoid eating peanuts.
Or you are on medication and must avoid certain food.
Or simply you just hate kimchi and you don't want to eat it.
Or you had pizza every single night for entire last week, and you don't even want to smell the cheese.
So it's about whether you are restricted to or from eating certain food.
The speaker may already have something in his mind, but he might be afraid to suggest it in fear of being rejected (or simply out of courtesy).
So you answer 특별히 구애받는 음식이 없어요, then the speaker may happily recommend the restaurant he had in mind.
If the speaker doesn't have anything in mind or don't mind going any restaurant himself , more straightforward expression would be 어떤 음식 좋아하세여?

Also 구애되다, 구애받다 they are all usable expression.
But one form seems to be more preferred(more widely used than) then the other in different cases.
구애 받는 음식 does sounds more familiar than 구애 되는 음식.
Sadly I don't think there are any particular rules(that I can think of)...


----------



## 82riceballs

malgeul91 said:


> 1-1. Some of the sentences I can think of are:
> 시간에 구애받지 않고 일할 수 있는 아르바이트 자리를 찾고 있어요.
> 제가 사소한 일에 구애돼서 중요한 점을 보지 못하고 있는 거면 어쩌죠?



Thanks for the examples! So does as 시간에 구애받지않고 일할 수 있는 알바 mean a part-time job where you aren't restricted by the time? What does that mean?/what kind of jobs would this be?


----------



## vientito

전 입이 짧지않고 다 먹다!


----------



## Rance

You want to match your honorifics.
다 먹다 can mean either "eat all" or "eat any type".
To emphasize the meaning of latter, it's often used as 다 잘 먹다.
먹다 is not in a conversational tone.

난 입이 짧지 않아서 다 잘 먹어! sounds more natural.


----------



## 82riceballs

The other day, I asked a friend, 시간 괜찮아? To make sure he didn't have any urgent business too attend to, and I think he said 괜찮아! 시간에 구애 안 받아, but I think I might have heard wrong. How would you respond to this situation using 구애?


----------

